# after xorg-server upgrade to 1.5.3 mouse not working[solved]

## mixs

I upgrade to xorg-server to 1.5.3-r5 version. After upgrade mouse not working. What can be wrong?

i add to my make.conf: INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" and compile kernel with "event interface".Last edited by mixs on Sun Apr 19, 2009 9:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

You read the upgrade guide?

----------

## mixs

yes i read this upgrade guide. I made this upgrade before on other gentoo pc an there everything was ok. my keyboard is working, but i have problem with my mouse.

----------

## asturm

We can't help you without more information.

Show us your contents in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

Post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well as output of "rc-update show | grep hald" and the remnants of your xorg.conf

How did you compile your xorg-server (i.e., +hal or -hal)?

----------

## skwang

Also useful is this long forum thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html.

Can you post your

```
emerge --info

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

/etc/hal/fdi/policy/* (any files in this directory)

```

Did you recompile all your xf86 drivers after upgrading to the new xorg-server?  Basically reemerge all the packages listed by

```
eix -Ic -C x11-drivers

emerge -1 -av (list of packages eix reports to be installed)

```

If you don't have eix it's in package app-portage/eix.

----------

## jcat

What have you done in terms of xorg.conf modifications and hal policy files?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## mixs

thanx, i solve this problem. I put in my make.conf hal use flag, emerge again xorg-server and drivers, now mouse is working..

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your actual /etc/X11/xorg.conf plz ?

----------

## col

emerge xf86-input-evdev

----------

## mixs

my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "Screen 1" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option  "Composite" "Disable"  #make DRI work with fglrx.

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor"

        VendorName   "SAMSUNG"

        ModelName    "SyncMaster 2232BW"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 82.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

#    Option      "NoAccel"       "false"

        Option      "DRI"           "true"

        Identifier  "Radeon"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "crt1, notv"

        Option      "IgnoreEDID" "off"

        Option      "HSync2" "30-81"

        Option      "VRefresh2" "56-75"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "single"

        Option      "UseEdidDpi" "false"

        Option      "DPI" "96 x 96"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "Radeon"

        Monitor    "Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1680x1050" "1784x1053" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, since you use the new Xorg-Server 1.5, your /etc/X11/xorg.conf should be like this :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier "Simple Layout"

Screen    0 "Screen 0" 

Option "AIGLX" "false"

EndSection

Section "Files"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/local"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

EndSection

Section "Module"

Load "dbe" # Double buffer extension

  SubSection "extmod"

        Option "omit xfree86-dga" # don't initialise the DGA extension

  EndSubSection

Load "type1"

Load "freetype"

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

Load "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Disable" #make DRI work with fglrx.

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier "Monitor"

VendorName "SAMSUNG"

ModelName "SyncMaster 2232BW"

Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

Identifier "Radeon"

Driver "fglrx"

Option "ForceMonitors" "crt1, notv"

Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

Option "HSync2" "30-81"

Option "VRefresh2" "56-75"

Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

Option "DesktopSetup" "single"

Option "UseEdidDpi" "false"

Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

BusID "PCI:1:5:0"

Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

Identifier "Screen 0"

Device "Radeon"

Monitor "Monitor"

DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

